# Ruido en tweeter con el volumen alto



## guiille (Nov 5, 2008)

Bueno les cuento tengo una caja en el auto con dos parlantes de 150W y 4 ohm  y en paralelo un tweeter con su capacitor de 4.7 uF... Al aumentar mucho el volumen se escucha  un ruido feo en el tweeter  pero solo en alguna partes de la cancion...  Como si alguna frecuencia que pasa lo saturara.. 

Que puede ser ? Como lo puedo solucionar.. Agregandole una bobina al filtro ? De cuantas vueltas tendria que ser y de que alambre ?


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 5, 2008)

Coloca una resistencia en serie con el tweeter y de valor entre 4.7 ohm y 6.8 ohm, a 10W.


----------



## guiille (Nov 5, 2008)

Como lo conecto ? en paralelo con el tweetew despues del capacitor no ?


----------



## guiille (Nov 6, 2008)

gracias man05drake pero me gustaria si pudieras que me digas a que se debe el problema?  para aprender un poco...  Y si la resistencia va antes o despues del capacitor o no hay diferencia ?


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 12, 2008)

El problema es que al tweeter le llega mucha potencia y la banda pasante de frecuencias no esta muy limitada. Con la resistencia se limita primero la corriente y ayuda a controlar mejor el corte de frecuencias, que el condensador solo no lo hace.
Con respecto al orden, no importa cual va de primero.


----------

